# Is this Oak? If so what Kind



## aj21 (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a friend that works for a Semi shipping company. They haul multiple semi trucks hooked up to each other across the country. Any way when they unload they have all this rough cut lumber that come off the rigs and he gives it to me for free. He said it’s oak. Some obviously look like oak but some I don’t recognize. From what I found online they look like pin oak or live oak. What are your thoughts? Two different pieces below both planed and ripped.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

White oak is used a lot.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The top picture looks like white oak. It has medullary rays like that.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree, White Oak. When it's quartersawn you'll see the Medullary Rays.

David


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just be sure to weed out any 'treated' timber.....


----------



## aj21 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks y’all, what do you think the dark spots are on the one. Have a few boards with them?


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

White oak I would bet. Grain can look quite a bit different from one piece to the next depending on how it is sawed.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Agree with everyone else.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aj, If you take a 4" piece of red oak and dip one end in water, then blow on the other end... Bubbles will appear in the water. White oak will not.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The bottom three pics look like red oak...porous enough...

EDIT...nope...changed my mind...white oak...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

the dark spots are probably oil, based on their previous use.


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

The spots look like something has soaked in to the wood. It follows the pours. Oil? Water in contact with steel?
Dunnage is often not kiln dried or at least not very well.


----------



## aj21 (Oct 1, 2019)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Aj, If you take a 4" piece of red oak and dip one end in water, then blow on the other end... Bubbles will appear in the water. White oak will not.


Neat trick, will definitely have to try that one.



Nickp said:


> The bottom three pics look like red oak...porous enough...
> 
> EDIT...nope...changed my mind...white oak...


first two pics are the same piece which I think was decided on to be white oak. last two pics are of red oak I believe but could be wrong. here is a great site that I came across for wood species. Y'all may know of it already. The (HobbitHouse)



kp91 said:


> the dark spots are probably oil, based on their previous use.


That makes since. Would appear as so. Doesn't really have a smell though. Would those pieces be trash or still usable. Moisture in the stock is near 8% last I checked.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

aj21 said:


> Neat trick, will definitely have to try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem might be whether or not it would take a finish on the oily spots. Try a test first.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Be very careful with pallets that come from over seas. Many times they spray them with nasty pesticides. Also most pallet wood even oak is green wood. So be sure to measure moisture content before using to build a masterpiece. If it is domestic (USA) you can use to make a lot of things but if it came from anywhere else be wary and protect your self from noxious chemicals.


----------



## HeatherWomac (Nov 6, 2019)

From the picture, it looks quite different from the hardwood timber.


----------

